# More puppy pictures - KUSO included!



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/xxshaelxx-albums-more-pups.html​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!!!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Your dogs are beautiful. How many do you have?


And I have no clue what your new mix is- But what a looker:biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

He's such a cute little fluffer!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

SuriLove said:


> Your dogs are beautiful. How many do you have?


lol. Thank you. I have three now, and that's where it's going to stay for a while...I hope. XP



SuriLove said:


> And I have no clue what your new mix is- But what a looker


I'm really starting to think he's Australian Shepherd and German Shepherd, because his one ear almost looks like it wants to stand up, and Rotties, Aussies, and Chows all have floppy ears. XD​


----------

